# Tips needed for a golf trip in the UK!



## alex_gom (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi everybody!

Very excited to get into the NZ golf community with you!

I create this thread because I am sure that one of you might have the response I am looking for.

I have some family in the UK, and I am planning a trip to visit them as soon as the Covid ends. I'd like to enjoy to play golf over there.

I've heard that every golf player in England subscribes an insurance. I compared a few quote an a golf insurance comparator I found (I let you the link if that may be of help...). However, I'd like to have the feedback of someone who has been client of one of those providers, to be sure I make the right choice.

Thanks in advance for helping me!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## tedbuteda (Jul 30, 2021)

Unfortunately, I can't help you with this question. Still, there are many websites on the internet where you can find an answer to your question. I went on a golf trip to Germany some months ago, and they don't require insurance or something similar. I just bought a train ticket on https://www.dbauskunft.com/de/ and went to Germany, nothing complicated. I was lucky that when I got there, I managed to take part in a golf championship.


----------



## JarryPatyson (6 mo ago)

When I lived in the UK, I spent a lot of time with my father playing golf at local golf clubs. If you tell me which area of the UK your family lives in, then maybe I can tell you which golf club is better for you to play there. I can also suggest some good local stores where you can upgrade your golf equipment or buy something you need. If you are too lazy to go there, then you can try to order something from http://greenvalleyccofri.com/ but I'm not sure if they have a delivery. I hope you have a good time with your family and everything will be fine with you. Write to me about the area where you live and good luck to you my friend!


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

JarryPatyson said:


> If you tell me which area of the UK your family lives in, then maybe I can tell you which golf club is better for you to play there


Don't expect a reply anytime soon. Last time OP was here was when he posted that question 😢


----------

